# Above ground pools used as fish ponds...



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

I have a roughly 1,450 gallon in ground fish pond that is in my back, enclosed patio/porch. It has Koi, Goldfish and a single Ranchu. (Thanks Charley)
I HAD 7 large fish tanks inside my house. My wife disliked them. So as I removed our house carpeting room by room and covered the cement floors with wood laminate, the aquariums and fishes all were sold or given away. But my wife said I could do as I like with the back yard.
There is already a tortoise pen and various projects going on.
I wanted more fish.
I remembered that when I was building my inground pond I had to hire someone younger to help me dig the hole. The ground is all sand, rocks, larger rocks and chunks of coral.
So I got this genius idea.
Swimming pools.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

Now the race is on to get it looking like a fish "farm" before the wife sees it and freaks out


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

It's in an area of the yard where she can't easily see it from her "bird room". (The room with her ginormous aviary in it.) And she rarely goes out back.
I'm hoping my body will cooperate.
Because my mind wants to finish framing out the pools and getting some hinged lids on there.
I want to keep out leaves, birds and just as important....UV rays. And get my pumps and filters going before I have 2,500 gallons of green goo.


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2019)

Cant wait to see it filled with fish. Will be much easier on your back for cleaning etc. What kind of fish are you going to put in there?
I always wanted an outdoor salt water pond. Too risky here in Chicago though and too short a season for marine fish.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

wellington said:


> Cant wait to see it filled with fish. Will be much easier on your back for cleaning etc. What kind of fish are you going to put in there?
> I always wanted an outdoor salt water pond. Too risky here in Chicago though and too short a season for marine fish.


I found a place in Miami a while ago that is full of evasive Midas Cichlids. I'd like to try a trio or 4 in each pool to see if it works. Free, colorful and need to be removed from the waterways anyway.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found a place in Miami a while ago that is full of evasive Midas Cichlids. I'd like to try a trio or 4 in each pool to see if it works. Free, colorful and need to be removed from the waterways anyway.


Well, heck. . . just go to your secret fishing hole and pick something up for free!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh, nevermind. I need to quit skimming and actually READ the posts!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

I tried a pair of them in a 100 gallon aquarium last year.
It didnt work. They fought and tore each other apart and I had to euthanize them. Even a sturdy tank divider wasn't nearly enough.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now the race is on to get it looking like a fish "farm" before the wife sees it and freaks out
> 
> View attachment 271069


Love it! 

Thanks for sharing, Ed.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 29, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

Gillian M said:


> Love it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Ed.


Let's see how well it holds up to our tropical weather, hurricanes and sunlight....
The East and West sides if the thing are galvanized steel.
Everything else is pressure treated pine.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now the race is on to get it looking like a fish "farm" before the wife sees it and freaks out
> 
> View attachment 271069


That looks awesome.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 29, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, nevermind. I need to quit skimming and actually READ the posts!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Let's see how well it holds up to our tropical weather, hurricanes and sunlight....
> The East and West sides if the thing are galvanized steel.
> Everything else is pressure treated pine.


Let's hope it does resist the above.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

CarolM said:


> That looks awesome.


Thanks
I'm just expecting a BLANK STARE from Kelly.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> I'm just expecting a BLANK STARE from Kelly.


As long it is not an angry get that monstrosity off my lawn kind of stare, you are good to go. [emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

CarolM said:


> As long it is not an angry get that monstrosity off my lawn kind of stare, you are good to go. [emoji6] [emoji23]


It's going to be a blank stare that says "buy me another bird".
The way it's made, it is not a permanent lawn structure.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's going to be a blank stare that says "buy me another bird".


Whahaha. Well then it is a win win. You get what you want and so does she. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I thought about something like this for my turtles. Looks cool man!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I thought about something like this for my turtles. Looks cool man!


Thanks.
I need to incorporate some sort of bail out ramps in there out of view.
I just scooped out 3 drowned Curley Tailed lizards.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I need to incorporate some sort of bail out ramps in there out of view.
> I just scooped out 3 drowned Curley Tailed lizards.



I just got back from visiting there. Didn't get the time to head out your way unfortunately. I haven't been there for about 8 years and I was amazed at all the different kinds of Lizards living there now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I just got back from visiting there. Didn't get the time to head out your way unfortunately. I haven't been there for about 8 years and I was amazed at all the different kinds of Lizards living there now.


That's for sure


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I need to incorporate some sort of bail out ramps in there out of view.
> I just scooped out 3 drowned Curley Tailed lizards.



Check these out... - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UHY2TY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Check these out... - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UHY2TY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I need to incorporate some sort of bail out ramps in there out of view.
> I just scooped out 3 drowned Curley Tailed lizards.


Ugh... The problems of trying something new...

I love the look of these pools and how you enclosed them. Can't wait to see pics of your cichlids in them. I love that species. That is the one we used to call C. citronellum, right? I don't even know what the newest Latin names are anymore. I always confused those and Red Devils. I liked both, but I love the hump heads on the Midas cichlids even more.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 30, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Check these out... - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UHY2TY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


But won't that also provide an escape route for the turtles?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 30, 2019)

CarolM said:


> But won't that also provide an escape route for the turtles?



I think he only wants fish inside (Cichlids) ....unless... it’s this type..

The *walking catfish* (Clarias batrachus) is a species of freshwater airbreathing catfish native to Southeast Asia. It is named for its ability to "walk" and wiggle across dry land, to find food or suitable environments. While it does not truly walk as most bipeds or quadrupeds do, it has the ability to use its pectoral fins to keep it upright as it makes a wiggling motion with snakelike movements. This fish normally lives in slow-moving and often stagnant waters in ponds, swamps, streams and rivers, flooded rice paddies or temporary pools which may dry up. When this happens, its "walking" skill allows the fish to move to other sources of water. Considerable taxonomic confusion surrounds this species and it has frequently been confused with other close relatives. / thank u Wiki for this info /


----------



## CarolM (Apr 30, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> I think he only wants fish inside (Cichlids) ....unless... it’s this type..
> 
> The *walking catfish* (Clarias batrachus) is a species of freshwater airbreathing catfish native to Southeast Asia. It is named for its ability to "walk" and wiggle across dry land, to find food or suitable environments. While it does not truly walk as most bipeds or quadrupeds do, it has the ability to use its pectoral fins to keep it upright as it makes a wiggling motion with snakelike movements. This fish normally lives in slow-moving and often stagnant waters in ponds, swamps, streams and rivers, flooded rice paddies or temporary pools which may dry up. When this happens, its "walking" skill allows the fish to move to other sources of water. Considerable taxonomic confusion surrounds this species and it has frequently been confused with other close relatives. / thank u Wiki for this info /
> 
> View attachment 271132


Oh!! Oopsie, I should pay more attention. I blame Ed, His pools diverted my attention away from everything else.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> I think he only wants fish inside (Cichlids) ....unless... it’s this type..
> 
> The *walking catfish* (Clarias batrachus) is a species of freshwater airbreathing catfish native to Southeast Asia. It is named for its ability to "walk" and wiggle across dry land, to find food or suitable environments. While it does not truly walk as most bipeds or quadrupeds do, it has the ability to use its pectoral fins to keep it upright as it makes a wiggling motion with snakelike movements. This fish normally lives in slow-moving and often stagnant waters in ponds, swamps, streams and rivers, flooded rice paddies or temporary pools which may dry up. When this happens, its "walking" skill allows the fish to move to other sources of water. Considerable taxonomic confusion surrounds this species and it has frequently been confused with other close relatives. / thank u Wiki for this info /
> 
> View attachment 271132


They've got those in South Florida lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2019)

I added a high tech rescue device.
I chunk of foam.


----------



## CarolM (Apr 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I added a high tech rescue device.
> I chunk of foam.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2019)

I'll be finishing the actual pond tomorrow.
Then I'll get busy on wiring and filters.
I'm thinking about a bio filter with plants in it.


----------



## Reptilony (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh yeah that’s so cool I wish I could do that!!


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2019)

CarolM said:


> As long it is not an angry get that monstrosity off my lawn kind of stare, you are good to go. [emoji6] [emoji23]



Oh hold on...there is bargaining chip a few posts back....Bird aviary.....you keep yours and I keep mine.....period.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2019)

ascott said:


> Oh hold on...there is bargaining chip a few posts back....Bird aviary.....you keep yours and I keep mine.....period.


She has 14 birds. It's an 8 foot octagonal aviary.
She could EASILY have 3 times as many finches and canaries


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2019)

Today I got the final framing and doors completed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2019)

I also installed two more of the Ebay solar aerators that I reviewed a few weeks ago.
I placed the pumps in a water resistant box.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2019)

There are 2 solar panels


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2019)

Next are wiring. Filters and plants planted around the perimeter.


----------



## Momof4 (May 1, 2019)

Love it Ed!! I just found this thread!! You need to check in to the CDR once in a while. Did you see the pond my husband and I built?
I just added a pondair2 and love it!! 

Have fun with your ponds!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2019)

Momof4 said:


> Love it Ed!! I just found this thread!! You need to check in to the CDR once in a while. Did you see the pond my husband and I built?
> I just added a pondair2 and love it!!
> 
> Have fun with your ponds!!


I just pop in and out of the forum.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2019)

Tom said:


> Ugh... The problems of trying something new...
> 
> I love the look of these pools and how you enclosed them. Can't wait to see pics of your cichlids in them. I love that species. That is the one we used to call C. citronellum, right? I don't even know what the newest Latin names are anymore. I always confused those and Red Devils. I liked both, but I love the hump heads on the Midas cichlids even more.


Yes. Citronellus.
One of the parent species of the dreaded FLOWERHORN cichlids that I am now sworn off of. And I think the species that Flowerhorns get their attitudes from.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 2, 2019)

It's raining like crap today. So I won't get much done.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2019)

Today I mounted the filter boxes and filters.
The pump has pre filters and the water will enter the filter tub via an overhead spraybar. The pumps are Becket 900 gph. (X2) The unused outlet on the box is an overflow pipe that I haven't connected yet. It's for any filter impaction in the future to keep the pumps from emptying the pools.
There will be several layers of filter foam. Then some media baskets


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2019)

The boxes are screwed down with stainless hardware and rubber washers


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2019)

The pump and union for the power cords are in water resistant sealed boxes with holes drilled in the bottoms.
I've ordered 4,000 bio balls on Ebay and the foam pads. But I'm going to start the pumps tomorrow as is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2019)

Right now its powered by an exterior duty extension cord.
Next week, I'm burying pipe in the ground and I'm burying the cord.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's raining like crap today. So I won't get much done.


Hm-m-m-m. . . I'm sure glad it doesn't rain 'crap' here in California!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2019)

It looks like the inside of your pond is lined with plastic chicken wire??? Is the pond for fish only or will you put a turtle in there too? I wouldn't want the plastic chicken wire with a turtle for safety reasons.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like the inside of your pond is lined with plastic chicken wire??? Is the pond for fish only or will you put a turtle in there too? I wouldn't want the plastic chicken wire with a turtle for safety reasons.


It's just a pattern printed on the outer vinyl layer


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 5, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's just a pattern printed on the outer vinyl layer


It's up and running.
The three water outlets are angled to create a swirl as the water enters back into the ponds. Helping it circulate.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (May 5, 2019)

I'm impressed! ...and speechless! [emoji106]


----------



## Momof4 (May 5, 2019)

Very nice Ed!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 5, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> I'm impressed! ...and speechless! [emoji106]


So is my wife.
(Speechless anyway)
Thanks.
I like it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> So is my wife.
> (Speechless anyway)
> Thanks.
> I like it.


According to today's water tests, it's ready for some fish


----------



## CarolM (May 13, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> According to today's water tests, it's ready for some fish


Not sure if the pic shows fish, because I cannot see it. But I would love to see the end results!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 13, 2019)

CarolM said:


> Not sure if the pic shows fish, because I cannot see it. But I would love to see the end results!!


I used these Midas for now
Five


----------



## dmmj (May 13, 2019)

This pond is Captain Awesome approved. Good job


----------



## CarolM (May 13, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I used these Midas for now
> Five
> 
> View attachment 272098
> View attachment 272099


Oh it looks lovely. Thank you. I love the darker colored fish. The more they stand out the better. [emoji3]


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 29, 2019)

This thread inspired me. I went ahead this morning and ordered one of these pools to make into a new turtle pond. I'm planning on setting it up in my basement for now since it's going to start cooling off soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 29, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This thread inspired me. I went ahead this morning and ordered one of these pools to make into a new turtle pond. I'm planning on setting it up in my basement for now since it's going to start cooling off soon.


If you order them on Ebay or Amazon WITHOUT the pool filter, they are super cheap.
Like eighty bucks.
That's a lotta pond for the money.
The pool filters aren't worth a damn. Anything would work better!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 29, 2019)

This Jaguar is in the other pond now.
He is suddenly quite tame and is eating pellets.
I caught him behind the HOOTERS in Hollywood


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you order them on Ebay or Amazon WITHOUT the pool filter, they are super cheap.
> Like eighty bucks.
> That's a lotta pond for the money.
> The pool filters aren't worth a damn. Anything would work better!


eBay is where I ordered. I agree 70 bucks for an 8ft x 5ft 300g pond is about as good as it gets.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 29, 2019)

Is it 6x8x2?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 29, 2019)

87" x 59" x 17"


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Did you actually attach the frame of the pool to the wood for support? Or is it just framed around it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 277579
> Did you actually attach the frame of the pool to the wood for support? Or is it just framed around it?


I drove steel pickets into the ground. Screwed 4x4 sections on to them. Then screwed the other wood to that.
The top was secured in part to the thick plastic parts on the pool frames with exterior construction screws.
There is little structurally. It's mostly for keeping UV off of the plastic parts and for aesthetics.
Indoors, UV won't be an issue. But you might want to disguise the fact that it's a cheapo pool.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I drove steel pickets into the ground. Screwed 4x4 sections on to them. Then screwed the other wood to that.
> The top was secured in part to the thick plastic parts on the pool frames with exterior construction screws.
> There is little structurally. It's mostly for keeping UV off of the plastic parts and for aesthetics.
> Indoors, UV won't be an issue. But you might want to disguise the fact that it's a cheapo pool.


Thanks, I was thinking of either building a wood frame like yours or using some Reed fencing cut just higher than the pool.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 8, 2019)

There's a new twist to this story.
My pink/purple Trumpet tree had been dumping leaves and flowers into the ponds. I modified the tops. No big improvement.
So...I got out the chainsaw and cut the branches off.
Now, I'm keeping the water levels at about half full so that the water plants get sunlight. Any higher and the plants get close to the lids and get less sun.
Well, without those branches and with the water levels low, on a 94 degree day the water temperature is about 90.
All of the Midas have died.
The Jaguar is still seemingly ok on the other side.
I'll be designing a better return cascade to cool the water that is returning into the ponds and possibly make a shade cover.
That will be hard because a lot of Summertime storms pack very high winds. But I need the shade I lost without the leaves turning the water into black tea and the soft flowers packing up my pre filters.
I'll re post when I've come up with a good way to add more agitation and oxygenation.
One step forward....


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 8, 2019)

Looks like you need some shade sails. Wish you the best I know I couldn’t do it! Gotta know your limits!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 8, 2019)

Those Midas are so cool.
But can't take water below 65 or above 85.
Maybe I'll just concentrate on Jaguars or Peacocks


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm running a second filter per pond now.
Same design.
The pumps are 950 GPH and the spraybars on the single filters restrict the flow so much that these second filters can run off of the same pumps with a water outlet splitter.
These are 10 gallon screw top jugs.
Water comes in via a short garden hose into the top of the jug.
The fitting on the sides fit another short section of hose. It's an OVERFLOW feature. In case the outlet ever gets clogged.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 16, 2019)

The media is 500 bio balls per side and a roll of filter material


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 16, 2019)

And out through a standard sink drain that is threaded and long enough that I'm also using it to bolt the drum to the pond top with a hole through the wood.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 16, 2019)

So two filters on each pond with 950 GPH pumps.
I'll take photos when it's all together.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 16, 2019)

An interesting update:
I was just replacing the pre filter media in that pond.
The pre filter sponges are inside of debris bags.
Inside the debris bags, I found about 150 3/4" baby Midas cichlids. All alive.
Further inspection..And it wasn't a good inspection because my eyes are having issues...Showed what could be hundreds more free swimming in the pond.
So I've gone from NO MORE MIDAS to a few hundred Midas!
Score!
They're all good sized. Months old.
They must've been swimming for their lives in there. 
I wonder if some of the dead Midas adults got killed by a parent fish?


----------

